# Can't print to Remote Printer



## wmatlock (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok, I am trying to build a FreeBSP Print Server for a windows network. I have 2 HP LaserJet P3015's and a Lexmark Optra on the network. I am trying to get them working with LPR first before exploring CUPS or Samba. Below are my configuration files. I have read the http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/lpdprinting.html and http://www.es.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/corp-net-guide/printserving-lpr-freebsd.html.  I also notice that I have no lpts defined in /dev. This is a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.2 and I ran `freebsd-update` and `portsnap` before trying to configure `lpr`. What am I missing?

/etc/hosts:

```
192.168.1.8     excursion       excursion.matlockford.local
192.169.1.10    hpoffice        #HP LaserJet P3015N
192.168.1.2     mtlcksco        mtlcksco.matlockford.local
```

/etc/printcap:

```
hpoffice:\
        :lp=:\
        :sh:\
        :mx#0:\
        :rm=hpoffice:\
        :rp=raw:\
        :sd=/var/spool/lpd/hpoffice:\
        :lf=/var/log/lpd-errs:
```
`ls` of spool directory:

```
4 drwxrwx---  2 daemon  daemon  512 Mar 25 09:30 hpoffice
4 drwxrwx---  2 root    daemon  512 Mar 25 09:42 lp
```

Thanks.

Rick


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 25, 2014)

There are no obvious problems there.  Have you started lpd(8)?  What happens if you print something with lpr(1)?

Note that only Pro versions of Windows have support for printing to lpd(8) printers.  It may be possible to use nc(1) to receive port 9100 print jobs from non-Pro versions of Windows.


----------



## wmatlock (Mar 25, 2014)

Should I be able to ping the printer by name? I can ping the address but not the name. 

ping results:
PING hpoffice (192.169.1.10): 56 data bytes
^C
--- hpoffice ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 25, 2014)

Not clear what machine is being used.  On the server running lpd(8), yes you should be able to ping the printer by name.  That is what the entry in /etc/hosts does.  The remote clients will need similar entries in whatever they use for DNS.


----------

